# Annihilationism Vs. Deity of Christ



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a debate today with a russelite. In the process of the discussion the blind russelite was placing a heavy emphasis on the russelite teaching of Annihilationism. I realized that in his insistence on pressing an attacking any reality of hell, he was really denying any wrath of God (at least any wrath with substance.) The result was a denial of the necessity of the Divinity of Christ based on His ability to satisfy divine wrath. 

Only a Divine Person of the Godhead could Satisfy Divine Wrath successfully. The false doctrine Nihilism was the tool used to attack the Necessity of the Deity of Christ. 

Just an observation. Nihilism is more dangerous, heinous and wicked than an erroneous view of hell or the obvious problems it proposes at first glance.

Edit - In the above statements I meant annihilationism not Nihilism. Sorry for the confusion. I suppose this is another exercise for me in humility.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 7, 2012)

Isn't nihilism an atheistical philosophu that denies the existence of basically everything? - morals, reality, aesthetics, God, the supernatural, purpose, etc?

I don't get it.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 7, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> Isn't nihilism an atheistical philosophu that denies the existence of basically everything? - morals, reality, aesthetics, God, the supernatural, purpose, etc?
> 
> I don't get it.



Wiki:


> is the philosophical doctrine suggesting the negation of one or more putatively meaningful aspects of life.



Maybe Benjamin means annihilationism?


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 7, 2012)

Rufus said:


> John Bunyan said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't nihilism an atheistical philosophu that denies the existence of basically everything? - morals, reality, aesthetics, God, the supernatural, purpose, etc?
> ...


That would, indeed, make more sense.

So: yes, annihilationism is one of the worst heresies invented by man, for it simply makes Christ useless and God unjust - besides being, I believe, absurd when confronted with biblical data.


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nihilism in philosophical discussions relates to values. That is any value judgements of anykind. This work of art is *better*, that is more aesthetically valuable, than this work of art. This action is morally *better*, that is more ethically valuable, than this action. There is much debate on nihilism and how nihilistic we are in society, I agree with Nietzsche that we are totally nihilistic, but it means a regection of any intrinsic value in a thing whatever it is. No values, nothingf is better than anything else, this is an over simplafication of this but I hope it helps.

I must say that I am confused as to how it relates to this discussion. If you could elaborate a little on what you are talking about for those of us that do not understand Benjamin?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 8, 2012)

Ha... excuse my ignorance... Yes I meant annihilationism


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 8, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> So: yes, annihilationism is one of the worst heresies invented by man, for it simply makes Christ useless and God unjust - besides being, I believe, absurd when confronted with biblical data.



Explain, please. Because while I believe annihilationism to be wrong, I don't see exactly how it violates either the work of Christ or God's justice.


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 8, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> John Bunyan said:
> 
> 
> > So: yes, annihilationism is one of the worst heresies invented by man, for it simply makes Christ useless and God unjust - besides being, I believe, absurd when confronted with biblical data.
> ...



I am having trouble too seeing the neccessary conclusion that Christ's divinity or work are compromised by the position advocates would most likely call conditional immortality.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 8, 2012)

If your ever in the situation to civilly debate with the Russelite again I'd recommend using scripture for 3 Reasons 1) We know the reality of Hell via scripture 2) they generally have been taught to know the Bible well and 3) without the scriptures telling us of its truth it would be hard to accept the doctrine of Hell, it is after all very unpopular even among us who believe in it, but it is a reality.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 8, 2012)

The OP explains the point pretty clearly.

If it is not _the wrath of God_ that rests on a sinner, then a lesser atonement than the death of a divine person may suffice.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 8, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> John Bunyan said:
> 
> 
> > So: yes, annihilationism is one of the worst heresies invented by man, for it simply makes Christ useless and God unjust - besides being, I believe, absurd when confronted with biblical data.
> ...



Is an eternal suffering for standing in a certain place deserving of something eternal in the right or correct retribution? Especially if we lead others to it. We have led everyone to a wrong way. Tell me you didn't. I love God's Mercy and Grace. I have also been allowed to lead others to Him. I led others away from Him. That is eternal.

(Isa 53:6) All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way; and the LORD hath laid on him the iniquity of us all.


They are both Eternal. Is it really a mortal sin (mortal sin according to some) of leading someone away from God eternally? Some just don't get it. He is beauty. It is immortal.



> (Gal 2:21) I do not frustrate the grace of God: for if righteousness come by the law, then Christ is dead in vain.





> Rom_2:7 To them who by patient continuance in well doing seek for glory and honour and immortality, eternal life:
> 1Co_15:53 For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortal must put on immortality.
> 1Co_15:54 So when this corruptible shall have put on incorruption, and this mortal shall have put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written, Death is swallowed up in victory.
> 1Ti_6:16 Who only hath immortality, dwelling in the light which no man can approach unto; whom no man hath seen, nor can see: to whom be honour and power everlasting. Amen.
> 2Ti_1:10 But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ, who hath abolished death, and hath brought life and immortality to light through the gospel:



It was an Eternal sin that Adam committed. So was Hitler's. So is yours and mine. We were created for Eternity. Our sins are eternal and should suffer as much. Especially against such beauty that is found in Him. Christ our Saviour.


----------

